# Side Raises/ Front Raises standing or seated?



## Charno (Jan 18, 2008)

*Standing or Seated?*​
Standing2656.52%Seated2043.48%


----------



## Charno (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I always do my side raises/ front raises sitting upright on a bench since I've read that by eliminating the legs factor it helps to lessen the swing effect . Well basically it helps you focus on the muscle groups you want to work.

Actually I do front raises on a slight incline since I feel I can get a better range of motion, I twist my wrists to get the weights past my hips.

So which do you do and have you any particular reason for favouring one over the other?

Thanks


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

IMO not many trainers should do front raises..I am happy to dig my feet in the sand and debate this forever 

Isolating heads of the delts are for those who are bringing up weak muscles when they have a developed physique (ie high level BBer) or those doing re hab. If thats where you are, cool, if not I would say 'dont waste your energy'

Look at the movements which hammer anterior deltoid

Flat bench

Incline Bench

Dips

Military Press

Seated DB press

I can just about get my head around lat raises for 'newer/inter' trainers to finish off a split on shoulder and then i would follow a similar pattern to this below

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBOneArmLateralRaise.html

starting off with weaker arm, going to stronger for second round on each set

That would be for a BBing routine and no other plan BTW


----------



## Charno (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, like you say I do a couple of sets of each at the end of my shoulders split, after seated dumbbell shoulder presses and Arnie presses. I already do most of the other exercises you list, as part of other routines so maybe I can drop the front raises.

I've never done the military press though, wouldn't that work the same muscles as the seated dumbbell shoulder press? Actually maybe more like the Arnie press?

I'm not an advanced bodybuilder by any stretch of the imagination, I consider myself a beginner so I'll give that exercise you linked to a try. It might be more suited to cable looking at it.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/BBMilitaryPress.html

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/DBShoulderPress.html

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBOneArmLateralRaise.html

Thats enough if you are nailing compounds and you can ditch the latter exercise


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> IMO not many trainers should do front raises..I am happy to dig my feet in the sand and debate this forever
> 
> Isolating heads of the delts are for those who are bringing up weak muscles when they have a developed physique (ie high level BBer) or those doing re hab. If thats where you are, cool, if not I would say 'dont waste your energy'
> 
> ...


agreed -im only doing 3 *hard sets* of shoulder press,for 8s and shoulders are growing more than ever:thumbup1:


----------



## Charno (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for that Lost Soul I'll try those, the military press might be a stretch since we still don't have a proper Olympic bar at my poser gym but I'm sure the EZ bar will do. It looks a bit awkward mind, I'll need to start out gently. I suppose that can be done standing or seated too.

Talking of which, neck and neck on the standing/ seated debate. Sheesh. This looks like it could be Federer - Nadal all over again!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Nothing will ever match that game of tennis

I have watched the last 20-25 wombledon finals and that was the only one where both players were true greats at the top of their game

the only downside...the amount of threads which will appear asking if anyone knows nadals training plan to get big


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Never really done front raises seems like a waste of time compared to clean and jerks or over head pressing. Side raises i do a lot seated, standing, holding onto a support with one arm doing one arm raises, dbs to the side, dbs to the front, palms facing away from the body there are many options:thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ive never done front arm raises either. My front delts get enough work from pressing and even from chest. Plus now they are over-powering my arms!


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree no need for front raises really as they get hammered enough by benching, bb/d'bell presses etc, rear delts need hit though on back day, ive starting working them out and have recongnised its helped how much i bench.


----------



## Charno (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, the jury is definitely in with that verdict. No front raises. Gotcha.

Thanks for the advice and votes guys, much obliged. My shoulders routine should take a boost from this.


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

I never do front raises , no matter what level of BB you never see a guy with under developed front delts but over develpoed side and rear delts _

Reason _ Everyone Loves the Bench press Baby they get hit enough then

For my shoulders I do Military press, arnold press, seated sides, reverse fly for the rear, I only do three day per week split so im either getting over a chest day or worried about a chest day coming up so I dont like to kill my shoulders

also everone gets injured there dont they ?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel my front delts are a real weekness my rear delts are fine tho I get a far better pump in them


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

I've always done front raise with a plate although reading this I'm questioning it now...

My shoulder routine has changed for years and I've seen great results...

* Seated Shoulder DB Press

* Upright Bar Row

* Seated Side Raise

* Rear Delt Reverse Flies

* Front Raise with Plate

I used to do military press on a smith machine at my last gym but a string of shoulder injuries has stopped me.


----------



## polar123 (Sep 9, 2008)

I always do seated side raises...

You can't cheat if your seated


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

polar123 said:


> I always do seated side raises...
> 
> You can't cheat if your seated


 :beer: hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

well bollox to you all..lol

I damaged my rotator cuff, flat benching and doing shoulder presses on the smith machine so im forced to do front raises to hit my front delts.

anyhow ive adapted the exercise somewhat.. i do them seated and have the dumbell facing vertically like you would doing a hammer curl.

I also do exactly the same motion but in reverse leaning over a bench with my leg on it for my rear delts

the funny thing is, my shoulders even though my supaspinatus rotator is shagged are one of my best areas since being forced to adopt this style of training.

oh btw side laterals i do seated-- legs positioned in front of me while i lean forward and keep my little finger higher than my thumbs.

I will then somtimes do standing 1 or 2 standing sets just to give them a little cheat.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

seated side raises all the way...as previously said...you cant really cheat unless your leaning right over and swinging in some totally unatural way!!!

but,i went seated after watching good ol dorian doing em seated in blood and guts...dont think i'll change either,they work so damn well!!!

as for front delts,i rarely train them with front raises,but when i do,i do the standing version,with a very light bar 2 handed raises if you know what i mean!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GTT said:


> well bollox to you all..lol
> 
> I damaged my rotator cuff, flat benching and doing shoulder presses on the smith machine so im forced to do front raises to hit my front delts.
> 
> ...


Smith Machine = Shoulder Wrecker

What are you doing to rehab your RC?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I liek to do side-raises seated as I'm terrible for cheating when I try them standing!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Smith Machine = Shoulder Wrecker
> 
> What are you doing to rehab your RC?


Well firstly reading somwhere that one of the best allround cures for shoulder issues was holding a straight bar, broom handle in front of you and rotating your arms 180 over your head, sounds impossible but if you use a wde grip it can be done-- 20 reps of them and you are screaming..

but, did a set and got a really sharp pain in my shoulder, so stopped doing them.

so now i`ll lie on a bench arms out in a horizontal double biceps pose with a lgiht dumbell in each and i`ll rotate each arm to the vertical (make sense?)

i`ll also sit on a bench with my left leg on it in front of me and rest my left elbow and lower the dumbell towards my groin and back again.

let me know if you have any comments on these or suggestions to superior alternatives-- i recall you having an RC injury


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I like to do both seated and standing lateral raises, but with seated when the dumbells come down they hit the bench not allowing me to go fully down. I think maybe doing 2 sets seated to get a really good concentration on the side delts, then 1 last set with more weight standing maybe a little bit of cheating...

but, I fully think this is a higher rep exercise where good techinique is essential.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> I like to do both seated and standing lateral raises, but with seated when the dumbells come down they hit the bench not allowing me to go fully down.


THe best way to do them is to sit right on the edge of the bench, feet outinfront of you together, lean forward. that way the dumbells at their lowest will be in front of the bench and therfore give you a full range ov movement. oh and on the highest position ensure your little finger is higher than your thumb.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

GTT said:


> THe best way to do them is to sit right on the edge of the bench, feet outinfront of you together, lean forward. that way the dumbells at their lowest will be in front of the bench and therfore give you a full range ov movement. oh and on the highest position ensure your little finger is higher than your thumb.


Completely agree with you.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the best way i have found for doing them is to hold on to something with one arm and lean towards the floor so your body is at an angle --/ it smashes them more than anything, i find doing them seated is ok but like this is much better


----------



## Eclectic1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Charno said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I always do my side raises/ front raises sitting upright on a bench since I've read that by eliminating the legs factor it helps to lessen the swing effect . Well basically it helps you focus on the muscle groups you want to work.


I tried both. IMO, if you're gonna cheat you're gonna cheat whether you seated or standing. It is possible to cheat if you seated by rocking your torso back and forth. Another variation is doing side raises in the prone position on a high incline bench. It is more difficult to cheat with this variation of side raises.



> Actually I do front raises on a slight incline since I feel I can get a better range of motion, I twist my wrists to get the weights past my hips.


Standing front raises seems to hit the front delts in the peak contracted position whereas lying front raises seems to hit them in the stretched position.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Side raises

Turning thumb to the ground as you do them

Increases delt activation


----------

